
Detect if visitors are logged into Twitter, Facebook or Google+ - ColinWright
http://www.tomanthony.co.uk/blog/detect-visitor-social-networks
======
cleverjake
It was incorrect for me on all four counts.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Did it give a false negative or a false positive? And are you running any
extensions that might have interfered?

~~~
cleverjake
Sorry for not being specific. It said I wasnot logged into any when I was
logged into all. I have no extensions for any network, so I do not believe
there is anything that would interfere. There were no errors in the console,
either.

